# Lasers thwart off pirates



## briant (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's an interesting solution developed by BAE Systems to thwart off pirates 
http://news.discovery.com/tech/laser-defends-against-pirates.html

I wonder if sound canon's (like in Toronto's G20) would work as well?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope the pirates don't have sunglasses or ear plugs

Ships need some real self defense.. How long before a hijacked ship explodes into a harbor and w have a Halifax scale disaster? Naval defense is not really my thing so I don't know how feasible that is, but the Navy can't be everywhere at once


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Unfortunately international sentiment won't allow navies to simply run pirates up the yard arm like the good old days. This clever company has found a way around this by permanently blinding them instead - as good as a death sentence in the environments in which these pirates live.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Too bad you can't turn it up a notch and burn a hole through the side of their boat.............or their heads...........that would be effective....


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I would just throw grenades at them like I do in Nazi zombies. Wait, this is the real world. Unreal how this pirate thing is still happening.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I think 3 or 4 M-60s locked and loaded would work a lot better if you ask me. Perhaps an RPG at the stern and bow and a couple of really big cannons and everybody carries and AK47 and 3 or 4 grenades ... or you could go with the laser.


----------



## furgy (Apr 20, 2009)

mode3sour said:


> I hope the pirates don't have sunglasses or ear plugs
> 
> Ships need some real self defense.. How long before a hijacked ship explodes into a harbor and w have a Halifax scale disaster? Naval defense is not really my thing so I don't know how feasible that is, but the Navy can't be everywhere at once


During the WWII , there was a navy unit called DEMS , Defense Equipped Merchant Ships , regular merchant vessels were outfitted with turret guns which were manned by Royal Navy sailors , to stop the theft of supplies , that would be a good place to start.

Then our navy could be everywhere at once.

My dad served in the DEMS and travelled the world for a few years with them.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I know some helo guys posted to ships that chase pirates just to fire warning shots across the bow. Mounting turrets on the targets makes a lot more sense

It only took a 9/11 to get undercover cops on planes, because surprise surprise jets can't move at the speed of light either. It's only obvious to embed the defense with the target


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

This reminds me of Austin Powers. We could use sharks equipped with laser beams and take the fight right to the pirates  

Maybe I'm just way too pragmatic about this, but holy crow arm yourselves you stupid idiots and shoot the damn pirates before they eat you for breakfast.


----------

